# Once in a Lifetime Offer



## Ira Bahr (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi Guys:

Just wanted to give you the heads up that because volumes have been higher than forecast we're going to end the $99 transfer promo for S2/S3 sooner than planned, perhaps as early as Friday (4/14). As I'd previously commented on the end date, I wanted to make sure I gave you advanced notice.

BTW -- love that some of you were oddly reassured by our shipping delay note. Yes, we are going to fill all orders and no one will be re-accommodated. (Been trying to use that word whenever possible..)

Ira


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You're working late

This was an awesome offer and I'm glad you were able to push it through. I jumped on it day 1 and am already enjoying my new Bolt+


----------



## Redoctobyr (Jun 21, 2008)

That's funny that 4/14 might be considered ending it early, I'd still only been counting on the 4/10 date. 

I ordered mine a week later than Dan, so mine will likely not arrive for a while. Getting it sooner would be great, but I'd much rather it be delayed than cancelled. 

I'd like to thank you guys for doing the promotion. I had a Series 1 with Lifetime, and still have a pair of Series 2s with Lifetime. But due to the cost to change over both TVs with Lifetime, I'd held off on upgrading. This promotion made it feasible to finally replace my S2s. Even though you're not required to do this, it's nice to have some accommodation of people who are longtime TiVo owners :thumbsup:


----------



## TheCryptkeeper (Dec 31, 2009)

Ira Bahr said:


> Hi Guys:
> 
> Just wanted to give you the heads up that because volumes have been higher than forecast we're going to end the $99 transfer promo for S2/S3 sooner than planned, perhaps as early as Friday (4/14). As I'd previously commented on the end date, I wanted to make sure I gave you advanced notice.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this generous offer. My new Bolt+ is an incredible improvement over my old TiVo HD. But my TiVo HD was a reliable work horse that served me well for nearly 10 years. My only hope is that my new Bolt+ will have similar longevity.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Thanks Ira for posting here and for the offer. I took advantage of it to get my son's HD upgraded to something newer. 

Scott


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Ira Bahr said:


> Yes, we are going to fill all orders and no one will be* re-accommodated*.


Chuckle.


----------



## gthassell (Apr 22, 2003)

Ira, thanks for the heads up. Very happy to have been able to take advantage of this offer for a few old units. That said, I'd advise that there are some opportunities to improve the level of customer service from the agents in your new call center(s). In addition to finding out that some of them were writing down credit card numbers and security info on paper, the fact that it took an hour to place an order (with only he first 15 minutes being hold time), was quite disappointing. I'd be happy to share more thoughts and suggestions privately if you wish. Thanks.


----------



## dark54555 (May 25, 2008)

Ira Bahr said:


> Hi Guys:
> 
> Just wanted to give you the heads up that because volumes have been higher than forecast we're going to end the $99 transfer promo for S2/S3 sooner than planned, perhaps as early as Friday (4/14). As I'd previously commented on the end date, I wanted to make sure I gave you advanced notice.
> 
> ...


Ira,

It would be great if you guys would run this promo again sometime (maybe end of summer/early fall). I'm hesitant to replace both my S2s with Bolts until I've tried the Bolt (currently also have a Premier and TivoHD). I was hoping I'd get the Bolt I ordered April 2 in time to try it and still have time to make a call on the other S2, but with the shipping delay that's become impossible.

Excited to try the Bolt, and my 2003 Series 2 has certainly earned its retirement.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

dark54555 said:


> Ira,
> 
> It would be great if you guys would run this promo again sometime (maybe end of summer/early fall). I'm hesitant to replace both my S2s with Bolts until I've tried the Bolt (currently also have a Premier and TivoHD). I was hoping I'd get the Bolt I ordered April 2 in time to try it and still have time to make a call on the other S2, but with the shipping delay that's become impossible.
> 
> Excited to try the Bolt, and my 2003 Series 2 has certainly earned its retirement.


There is a reason they called this "once in a lifetime". If I were you I'd just order a second Bolt. If you end up hating it you can sell them for a huge profit and buy a couple of lifetime S2 units on ebay to get you back to where you were.


----------



## 1rickey (Jul 7, 2010)

My TivoHD won't be deactivated until the Bolt connects to Tivo right? Can I wait indefinitely to do that?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

1rickey said:


> My TivoHD won't be deactivated until the Bolt connects to Tivo right? Can I wait indefinitely to do that?


I don't think that's true. I think they said 10 days after the unit ships.


----------



## InFromTheCold (May 29, 2008)

Dan203 said:


> I don't think that's true. I think they said 10 days after the unit ships.


Actually, it is true. From the original email offer: _Your current TiVo DVR will be deactivated 10 days after you connect the new TiVo BOLT to the TiVo service._


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

I don't know about waiting "indefinitely," since you *do* have the 30-day money back guarantee and warranty considerations, but the countdown time on the original, qualifying device's service plan *does* begin, per terms of the promo, once the new BOLT/BOLT+ has made a service connection with the mothership.


krkaufman said:


> ... the terms of the upgrade sale...
> 
> _"Your current box will be deactivated 10 days after you connect to the TiVo service." (sale link)_​


----------



## Redoctobyr (Jun 21, 2008)

dark54555 said:


> Ira,
> 
> It would be great if you guys would run this promo again sometime (maybe end of summer/early fall). I'm hesitant to replace both my S2s with Bolts until I've tried the Bolt (currently also have a Premier and TivoHD). I was hoping I'd get the Bolt I ordered April 2 in time to try it and still have time to make a call on the other S2, but with the shipping delay that's become impossible.
> 
> Excited to try the Bolt, and my 2003 Series 2 has certainly earned its retirement.


As krkaufman said, they have their 30-day guarantee period, which I believe even covers shipping the unwanted unit back to TiVo. So you could order the second Bolt, and still have an option to change your mind, if it turned out you were really unhappy with the Bolt.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

InFromTheCold said:


> Actually, it is true. From the original email offer: _Your current TiVo DVR will be deactivated 10 days after you connect the new TiVo BOLT to the TiVo service._


Good to know. I didn't have the original email anymore and I misremembered.

Although I'm not sure I would push that too far if I were you.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

If I don't have cable and only use an HD antenna, can I use all four tuners of the Bolt or will I only get the benefit of two tuners?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> If I don't have cable and only use an HD antenna, can I use all four tuners of the Bolt or will I only get the benefit of two tuners?


It still uses all 4 tuners (same as a Roamio OTA).

Scott


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

HerronScott said:


> It still uses all 4 tuners (same as a Roamio OTA).
> 
> Scott


Thanks. That makes it very tempting since right now all I have is a lifetime S2 (single tuner) which can't record anything off the HD antenna, and a 2-tuner Premiere that I'm paying $6.95/mo on a grandfathered MSD. But I'm switching so much of my viewing to the AppleTV via Plex and streaming, that I'm not sure I can justify $300. It will take 3.5 years of my $6.95 rate to pay that off.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

HerronScott said:


> It still uses all 4 tuners (same as a Roamio OTA).


Right. All 4 tuners are dedicated to *either* OTA _or _CableCARD; the last DVR released to allow simultaneous recording of OTA & cable was the 2-tuner Premiere. Right?


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

krkaufman said:


> Right. All 4 tuners are dedicated to *either* OTA _or _CableCARD; the last DVR released to allow simultaneous recording of OTA & cable was the 2-tuner Premiere. Right?


The TiVo HD also allowed simultaneous use. Though I never tried it. Did 1 tuner need to be for OTA and the other for cable?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mlsnyc said:


> The TiVo HD also allowed simultaneous use. Though I never tried it. Did 1 tuner need to be for OTA and the other for cable?


Agreed; I was just going for "last DVR released."

And you didn't dedicate the tuners, they could both record from OTA or CableCARD, as needed. (2xOTA, 2xCC, or 1xEach)


----------



## InFromTheCold (May 29, 2008)

mlsnyc said:


> The TiVo HD also allowed simultaneous use. Though I never tried it. Did 1 tuner need to be for OTA and the other for cable?


No.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

krkaufman said:


> Agreed; I was just going for "last DVR released."
> 
> And you didn't dedicate the tuners, they could both record from OTA or CableCARD, as needed. (2xOTA, 2xCC, or 1xEach)





InFromTheCold said:


> No.


Would've been nice to have kept that.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> Thanks. That makes it very tempting since right now all I have is a lifetime S2 (single tuner) which can't record anything off the HD antenna, and a 2-tuner Premiere that I'm paying $6.95/mo on a grandfathered MSD. But I'm switching so much of my viewing to the AppleTV via Plex and streaming, that I'm not sure I can justify $300. It will take 3.5 years of my $6.95 rate to pay that off.


Here's an idea for you.... buy a Bolt using the lifetime transfer option. $300. Sell said Bolt for huge profit. (These normally sell for $750 so you should easily be able to get $600+ for it) Re-pocket the $300 you spent on the Bolt and use the other $300 to buy a Roamio OTA. You end up completely even but with more tuners and lifetime service so you never have to pay again.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> Here's an idea for you.... buy a Bolt using the lifetime transfer option. $300. Sell said Bolt for huge profit. (These normally sell for $750 so you should easily be able to get $600+ for it) Re-pocket the $300 you spent on the Bolt and use the other $300 to buy a Roamio OTA. You end up completely even but with more tuners and lifetime service so you never have to pay again.


That's a solid idea. I'll definitely have to consider that. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You might even be able to sell the Premiere for a few bucks and use that to buy a Mini.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Sure wish I had known about the offer ahead of time so I could have plugged in my old S2 machine.  I have a Bolt coming up for renewal next week and would like to do Lifetime, but $550 is just too high. 

Hope lots of peeps got this great deal!


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Redoctobyr said:


> That's funny that 4/14 might be considered ending it early, I'd still only been counting on the 4/10 date.
> 
> I ordered mine a week later than Dan, so mine will likely not arrive for a while. Getting it sooner would be great, but I'd much rather it be delayed than cancelled.
> 
> I'd like to thank you guys for doing the promotion. I had a Series 1 with Lifetime, and still have a pair of Series 2s with Lifetime. But due to the cost to change over both TVs with Lifetime, I'd held off on upgrading. This promotion made it feasible to finally replace my S2s. Even though you're not required to do this, it's nice to have some accommodation of people who are longtime TiVo owners :thumbsup:


And there's a silver lining to the delay: you now have more than enough time to copy your shows over from your S2's to your PC, for later transfer, should you wish, to your new Bolt--and no time pressure.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

InFromTheCold said:


> Actually, it is true. From the original email offer: _Your current TiVo DVR will be deactivated 10 days after you connect the new TiVo BOLT to the TiVo service._


And just to provide some further comfort, perhaps: I confirmed with TiVo telephone support earlier that the 10-day period indeed commences when you set the new Bolt up. And so, even some more "wriggle room" there, if you're time-pressed now: just wait to set your new Bolt up until after you're transferred your old box's shows to a PC (or will have time to do so after the new Bolt set-up).


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Ira Bahr said:


> Hi Guys:
> 
> Just wanted to give you the heads up that because volumes have been higher than forecast we're going to end the $99 transfer promo for S2/S3 sooner than planned, perhaps as early as Friday (4/14). As I'd previously commented on the end date, I wanted to make sure I gave you advanced notice.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Ira, for the offer originally but for this heads-up as well.

Also, now, if I _agree_ to be re-accommodated regardless, will TiVo provide me with new, free TiVo boxes with lifetime service for the rest of my life?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If you're transferring from a Premiere or newer I highly recommend you setup the Bolt first and then use the new transfer feature on online.tivo.com to move your recordings. It's way faster, and easier, then doing it any other way. If you're coming from an older unit then the PC option might be best since you can bulk transfer now and then do the one by one pull when you have time to set the Bolt up.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> If you're transferring from a Premiere or newer I highly recommend you setup the Bolt first and then use the new transfer feature on online.tivo.com to move your recordings. It's way faster, and easier, then doing it any other way. If you're coming from an older unit then the PC option might be best since you can bulk transfer now and then do the one by one pull when you have time to set the Bolt up.


And, Dan, thank you for making the bulk-transfer option even easier with your development of the easier-than-ever new pyTivo set-up and interface.  Highly recommended.

Easier to use pyTivo


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> There is a reason they called this "once in a lifetime".


They should have reworded it to "Once in a Rovi Lifetime", as I took advantage of the last "Once in a Lifetime" offer, and transferred lifetime from my S2 to my OLED S3 back in 2006'ish for $99.

phox


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

phox_mulder said:


> They should have reworded it to "Once in a Rovi Lifetime", as I took advantage of the last "Once in a Lifetime" offer, and transferred lifetime from my S2 to my OLED S3 back in 2006'ish for $99.


That was actually $199 each to transfer back then (I did it twice for 2 S1's).

Scott


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

gthassell said:


> Ira, thanks for the heads up. Very happy to have been able to take advantage of this offer for a few old units. That said, I'd advise that there are some opportunities to improve the level of customer service from the agents in your new call center(s). In addition to finding out that some of them were writing down credit card numbers and security info on paper, the fact that it took an hour to place an order (with only he first 15 minutes being hold time), was quite disappointing. I'd be happy to share more thoughts and suggestions privately if you wish. Thanks.


For contrast I would like to say my experience was the exact opposite other than the long hold time. The agent that assisted me was knowledgeable and worked quickly to complete the transaction in less time than I would have expected.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

sharkster said:


> Sure wish I had known about the offer ahead of time so I could have plugged in my old S2 machine.  I have a Bolt coming up for renewal next week and would like to do Lifetime, but $550 is just too high.
> 
> Hope lots of peeps got this great deal!


Plug it in and let it connect and then call in. I ordered 2. One machine fully qualified. The other missed the window by a little bit, but the agent let me order the second one anyway. It doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I wish I could have transferred a premiere. I was ready to drop the money for a Bolt...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

sushikitten said:


> I wish I could have transferred a premiere. I was ready to drop the money for a Bolt...


They would have sold out in minutes had they offered this to Premiere owners.


----------



## tluxon (Feb 28, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> And just to provide some further comfort, perhaps: I confirmed with TiVo telephone support earlier that the 10-day period indeed commences when you set the new Bolt up. And so, even some more "wriggle room" there, if you're time-pressed now: just wait to set your new Bolt up until after you're transferred your old box's shows to a PC (or will have time to do so after the new Bolt set-up).


I sure hope you're right, because I received an email saying "Our records show that your TiVo BOLT® is connected to the TiVo service but is still not receiving a TV signal." Six hours later the two Bolts were delivered and I hadn't even ordered the larger drives for them yet. If the 10 day count is already underway, there's no possible way to get the recordings of my 2TB TiVoHD transferred before it's dead.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

tluxon said:


> I sure hope you're right, because I received an email saying "Our records show that your TiVo BOLT® is connected to the TiVo service but is still not receiving a TV signal."


Woah. I checked my mail and I also received such a mail 17 hours before this post.

Yes, I've received my Tivo Bolt+, but I haven't even cut the shrink wrap on the outside of the box.

Hope someone officially from TiVo (e.g. Ira or others) can confirm when the 10 day clock actually stars ticking. The verbiage in the offer email said "Your current TiVo DVR will be deactivated 10 days after you connect the new TiVo BOLT to the TiVo service."

I wasn't planning to get to setting it up until the evening of 4/18 due to taxes and work.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Dang.

Because of where I am, I just got my TiVo Bolt+, which took 9 days to come to me (8 days after ship notice). Had difficulties placing the order on Monday, and managed to place it online on Tuesday.

So if the 10 day from shipping is true, there's not enough time. Hell, I don't have time to set it up in the near future. Right now it's in the shrinkwrap and probably would stay that way for a month at least. Though I might open it because when I got it out of the damaged box, there's a bolt-like kink in the box as well.

Is it possible to during the 10 day window to give the old box some service options for those of us slower on the uptake?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

tluxon said:


> I sure hope you're right, because I received an email saying "Our records show that your TiVo BOLT® is connected to the TiVo service but is still not receiving a TV signal." Six hours later the two Bolts were delivered and I hadn't even ordered the larger drives for them yet. If the 10 day count is already underway, there's no possible way to get the recordings of my 2TB TiVoHD transferred before it's dead.





cwerdna said:


> Woah. I checked my mail and I also received such a mail 17 hours before this post.
> 
> Yes, I've received my Tivo Bolt+, but I haven't even cut the shrink wrap on the outside of the box.
> 
> ...


Well, that adds a new wrinkle, doesn't it--"pre-connected" TiVo boxes. That certainly is not what I was told when I had asked about when the 10-day period begins. I would contact TiVo to clarify that--is the TiVo system now starting the 10-day clock when TiVo says the box has connected (based on, what, the actual or presumed shipment receipt date?), even though the user hasn't even turned the box on yet?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Worf said:


> Dang.
> 
> Because of where I am, I just got my TiVo Bolt+, which took 9 days to come to me (8 days after ship notice). Had difficulties placing the order on Monday, and managed to place it online on Tuesday.
> 
> ...


From the posts above yours, it's starting to sound like TiVo is basing a "connection" date on the date of receipt of the box (or something thereabouts?). I specifically had been told that the 10-day window starts when the box is hooked up, _not_ on receipt--but the emails from TiVo saying that the box already "is connected" are confusing matters, where the promotion states that the old box will be deactivated 10-days "after *you* connect" the box.

This needs to be clarified directly with TiVo.


----------



## gthassell (Apr 22, 2003)

waynomo said:


> For contrast I would like to say my experience was the exact opposite other than the long hold time. The agent that assisted me was knowledgeable and worked quickly to complete the transaction in less time than I would have expected.


That's great to hear. It seems like there are a few things that TiVo could do to better train their new reps, but I realize I'm often a difficult customer with complicated questions and situations.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

TiVo could have a lot of upset customers in a few days if they're not using when the user hooks up the box for the first time as the date the 10 day clock starts ticking. 

I received my Bolt+ on Thursday. I don't plan to mess with it till the end of the month for several reasons.


----------



## Redoctobyr (Jun 21, 2008)

waynomo said:


> TiVo could have a lot of upset customers in a few days if they're not using when the user hooks up the box for the first time as the date the 10 day clock starts ticking.


Agreed. I certainly read their statement as meaning "you get 10 days from when you start using the Bolt yourself".

If they will start the 10 days some other way (when they ship it, when you receive it, etc), that would irritate me. And people who can't start using it within that time would understandably be pretty upset if the older machine that they're still using suddenly deactivates itself, while their new Bolt is still in the box.

Now, TiVo probably doesn't want to wait forever. If a year from now they start deactivating devices, even if the new Bolt hasn't been used yet, that would be somewhat disappointing, but I understand that they're trying to move people from the old boxes, to the Bolt.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

I wouldn't worry a ton about it. It is a fixable problem (if it became one) and you have written documentation from the offer it is supposed to be 10 days from connecting the Bolt. It wouldn't make a whole lot of sense to make it based on shipping date since the shipping time is variable and if yours got shipped out Fri evening, it might sit at the loading dock all weekend.

If it becomes an issue people will complain and TiVo will issue a directive to re-accomodate your S2/S3 for extra days so you can get your files transferred over.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

sfhub said:


> I wouldn't worry a ton about it. It is a fixable problem (if it became one) and you have written documentation from the offer it is supposed to be 10 days from connecting the Bolt.
> ...
> If it becomes an issue people will complain and TiVo will issue a directive to re-accomodate your S2/S3 for extra days so you can get your files transferred over.


I'd rather we get official confirmation from TiVo than "wouldn't worry a ton". Not worrying "a ton" doesn't by itself solve anything.

It's unclear if the TiVo's that were shipped out were already "pre-connected" or if the email was worded poorly or the trigger to send them out wasn't quite right.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Er, someone should call TiVo and then post . . . .


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

cwerdna said:


> I'd rather we get official confirmation from TiVo than "wouldn't worry a ton". Not worrying "a ton" doesn't by itself solve anything.
> 
> It's unclear if the TiVo's that were shipped out were already "pre-connected" or if the email was worded poorly or the trigger to send them out wasn't quite right.


Put it this way, in the worst case, it takes a few minutes for a CSR to re-activate your unit. Maybe extra 5 minutes if they need a supervisor to help them override. You can stress about it but it isn't something like a software HDMI problem that won't work with your TV and the fix won't be out for a month and you need to figure out if you should return the unit within the 30 day period because you aren't confident TiVo will ever fix the problem.

When I got my Roamios back in November, they actually put out an update right when I installed that completely broke MRV between S3 and Roamio/Bolt. I wasn't even sure they were going to fix the problem. It took like 2 months for them to fix MRV. I called CS on day 10 and explained the MRV problem and got a case ID. On day 20 I called again and had them extend my return period because I wasn't able to decide whether I would keep the units since MRV was broken. They agreed and I got another case ID.

If you are really worried, call CS and get them to give you a case ID that you'll have at least 10 days where the old unit will be activated to transfer shows to your new unit.

They must have a way to reactivate your old unit because returns inside the 30-day return period would need to revert lifetime back to the original unit.

In the likely case, by the time this might affect you, it will already be addressed.


----------



## delgadobb (Mar 6, 2004)

I got the e-mail as well, confused the h-e-doublehockeysticks outta me.

Hopefully it's an aberration & an innocent mistake. My concern is it provides wiggle-room & opens the door for some 'dirty pool' on Tivo's part. "Sure, you have 10 days to transfer stuff prior to deactivation after the initial connection. According to our records that's already happened." I won't be hooking up my Bolt(s) any time soon, so if they take this kind of approach rest assured they will get an earful from me ... and then some. On the corporate level, no less.

For the time being, I plan on keeping an open mind until we know more. Rest assured, I'm warily keeping one eye open at all times, tho ...


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

delgadobb said:


> I got the e-mail as well, confused the h-e-doublehockeysticks outta me.
> 
> Hopefully it's an aberration & an innocent mistake. My concern is it provides some wiggle-room & opens the door for some 'dirty pool' on Tivo's part. "Sure, you have 10 days to transfer stuff prior to deactivation after the initial connection. According to our records that's already happened." I won't be hooking up my Bolt(s) any time soon, so if they take this kind of approach rest assured they will get an earful from me ... and then some. On the corporate level, no less.
> 
> For the time being, I plan on keeping an open mind until we know more. Rest assured, I'm warily keeping one eye open at all times, tho ...


What advantage to TiVo would this provide and why do you feel you couldn't call CS and have them reactivate your old unit so you can do the transfers? You are totally in the right and have written documentation of the terms of the offer.

It makes zero sense for TiVo to make a mistake and refuse to honor their terms resulting in POd customer and possible need to handle returns.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

The big problem is the "reactivation" part. We're assuming that TiVo will let us re-activate the old boxes, even though we know they stopped doing so months earlier. It could very well end up in a situation where they deactivated your box, your new Bolt is sitting in its box because you haven't set it up yet, and they refuse to reactivate your old unit because they can't. Even if you wanted to pay them full rate monthly fees.

As for why we bought Bolts even though many of us won't be able to set them up? TiVo rarely offers lifetime transfers. When they do, you better take advantage of it because they may not offer it again. Even though doing so may not be convenient to you. If instead it was a semi-regular thing - perhaps once a year they have an upgrade promotion, then sure, we'd decide to wait for the next round if we weren't ready. 

But as far as we know, it may be the only time we can transfer our lifetime plans to a new unit, so even if we aren't ready to set up the new unit, we need to take advantage of the offer. Because the next time may be never.


----------



## 1rickey (Jul 7, 2010)

Worf said:


> The big problem is the "reactivation" part. We're assuming that TiVo will let us re-activate the old boxes, even though we know they stopped doing so months earlier. It could very well end up in a situation where they deactivated your box, your new Bolt is sitting in its box because you haven't set it up yet, and they refuse to reactivate your old unit because they can't. Even if you wanted to pay them full rate monthly fees.
> 
> As for why we bought Bolts even though many of us won't be able to set them up? TiVo rarely offers lifetime transfers. When they do, you better take advantage of it because they may not offer it again. Even though doing so may not be convenient to you. If instead it was a semi-regular thing - perhaps once a year they have an upgrade promotion, then sure, we'd decide to wait for the next round if we weren't ready.
> 
> But as far as we know, it may be the only time we can transfer our lifetime plans to a new unit, so even if we aren't ready to set up the new unit, we need to take advantage of the offer. Because the next time may be never.





Worf said:


> The big problem is the "reactivation" part. We're assuming that TiVo will let us re-activate the old boxes, even though we know they stopped doing so months earlier. It could very well end up in a situation where they deactivated your box, your new Bolt is sitting in its box because you haven't set it up yet, and they refuse to reactivate your old unit because they can't. Even if you wanted to pay them full rate monthly fees.
> 
> As for why we bought Bolts even though many of us won't be able to set them up? TiVo rarely offers lifetime transfers. When they do, you better take advantage of it because they may not offer it again. Even though doing so may not be convenient to you. If instead it was a semi-regular thing - perhaps once a year they have an upgrade promotion, then sure, we'd decide to wait for the next round if we weren't ready.
> 
> But as far as we know, it may be the only time we can transfer our lifetime plans to a new unit, so even if we aren't ready to set up the new unit, we need to take advantage of the offer. Because the next time may be never.





Worf said:


> The big problem is the "reactivation" part. We're assuming that TiVo will let us re-activate the old boxes, even though we know they stopped doing so months earlier. It could very well end up in a situation where they deactivated your box, your new Bolt is sitting in its box because you haven't set it up yet, and they refuse to reactivate your old unit because they can't. Even if you wanted to pay them full rate monthly fees.
> 
> As for why we bought Bolts even though many of us won't be able to set them up? TiVo rarely offers lifetime transfers. When they do, you better take advantage of it because they may not offer it again. Even though doing so may not be convenient to you. If instead it was a semi-regular thing - perhaps once a year they have an upgrade promotion, then sure, we'd decide to wait for the next round if we weren't ready.
> 
> But as far as we know, it may be the only time we can transfer our lifetime plans to a new unit, so even if we aren't ready to set up the new unit, we need to take advantage of the offer. Because the next time may be never.


If Tivo really wants S2/S3 & HD owners to give up their boxes, then there will be more offers.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Perhaps. But, now they know its popularity and I would guess that we would not see such a lucrative offer. $149, $199?


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Worf said:


> The big problem is the "reactivation" part. We're assuming that TiVo will let us re-activate the old boxes, even though we know they stopped doing so months earlier. It could very well end up in a situation where they deactivated your box, your new Bolt is sitting in its box because you haven't set it up yet, and they refuse to reactivate your old unit because they can't. Even if you wanted to pay them full rate monthly fees.


I might be concerned if there was a *technical* issue with activating old boxes.

What you describe is a *policy* issue.

However, given that you have email with a written description of the terms of purchase and there is absolutely zero reason to PO a long time customer just converting to Bolt (unless TiVo is run by Oscar Munoz of United Airlines), I simply can't believe this would at worst case just result in a call to customer service to explain the situation and them activating your old box for 10 days. In the more likely case, TiVo will have this all addressed without you having to do anything because the people who received units before yours already complained and they fixed the problem.

Maybe if you plan on leaving the unit in the box for a while (6mo or more) there might be some friction later on when the new trainees in philipines are no longer aware of the lifetime transfer offer terms, but I'm confident if you escalate you can get that resolved also. If you are just talking the next month or two, I realy doubt there will be an issue you can't resolve very simply.


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

How popular was the deal? Do you know or have you seen figures about adoption rate? I didn't take the deal, myself, so am curious if future deals may be possible.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

It probably was pretty popular. Like I said, TiVo RARELY offers lifetime transfer opportunities. Excluding series 1 grandfathered transfers, I think they only offered it 2 or 3 times, and the last time happened a couple of years ago. I believe the first time was a real transfer - you could transfer it from one box to another, and the old box got a year regular service out of the deal (making the $99 transfer effectively free), transferred to any newer box with an existing subscription. Then there was another one that required the purchase of a new box...

As for how popular it was time time around, it's hard to say- the only data point we have is that TiVo did not anticipate the demand and ran out of Bolts to sell. But they also did extend the deadline from the 10th of April to the 14th


----------



## delgadobb (Mar 6, 2004)

lafos said:


> How popular was the deal? Do you know or have you seen figures about adoption rate? I didn't take the deal, myself, so am curious if future deals may be possible.


Only Rivo will know for sure how popular, but based on the information available it seems like it was immensely so.

What we know is the 1 TB Bolt sold out almost immediately. Hold times were incredibly long at times; when I first tried traditional sales, I was on hold for nearly an hour on two occasions before reaching out to my corporate contact (I try to be selective about contact as I appreciate that they are there.) Even then, my contact was providing behind the scenes support & had to pass my request to someone else.

Staff was being pulled from other departments to handle the load for this promotion. There is a supervisor in tech support who now knows me quite well (whether that is a good or bad thing is another discussion ) During the promotion he was working in sales despite not having experience there, they had him follow-up for my corporate contact who was overloaded - he placed my orders. He said they were so overloaded for the promotion he had been working in sales almost from the start.

We got to talking about the promotion & he shared they are trying to phase out series 3 boxes to ease the burden on support as well as streamline development. (All makes sense.) The promotion is allowing them to prop up sales numbers while phasing out the series 3 boxes, killing two birds with one stone. He didn't seem too concerned with series 2 boxes, it seems like there aren't many still active & they expect their numbers to tail off from attrition (sounds Darwinian ) At any rate, give them credit for finding a way to move stock while reducing future liabilities & burdens with older equipment.

Now, there's no guarantee his information was 100% accurate. That said, given that he's a supervisor in tech support with whom I've had numerous interactions AND he has a long tenure with Tivo I'll consider his information credible.

Are future deals possible? Sure. Another just like this? I highly doubt it. Tivo RARELY allows lifetime ownership transfer between boxes, even with additional $$ involved (unless they're doing some kind of warranty swap.) The only two examples I can think of are Series 1 boxes circa 1999-2000 grandfathered for a one-time transfer (with no fee) & transferring lifetime to a S3 OLED when they were released for $199 with the original box also keeping service for one year circa 2006 (if memory serves, a buddy did it way back when.) Let me know if I missed something.

Maybe Tivo will offer a token payment as compensation (similar to the series 1) when they finally decide to sunset the series 3, but I sure wouldn't count on another deal like the one we just saw. They likely cleared enough inventory to juice their sales numbers & buy time with investors. Maybe they continue to mismanage things enough that they get desperate for another big sale, but as one of the posters here (krkaufman?) aptly put it "A Bolt in the hand is worth two in the bush." I decided to strike while the iron was hot, as I don't expect to see another $299 deal for a Bolt w/All-In service anytime in the near future.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> If you're transferring from a Premiere or newer I highly recommend you setup the Bolt first and then use the new transfer feature on online.tivo.com to move your recordings. It's way faster, and easier, then doing it any other way. If you're coming from an older unit then the PC option might be best since you can bulk transfer now and then do the one by one pull when you have time to set the Bolt up.


Thanks for this - I just went to the website: online.TiVo.com like you suggested for the first time. Is this new? I see the option to transfer recordings between tivo boxes under the manage tab. I don't expect this would work as a way to transfer recordings between TiVo boxes that are on my account but that are not at the same location/Network? I also have another slightly related question regarding my TiVo shows I've backed up on my PC using TiVo desktop. Am I able to upload those to my new bolt directly or do they need to be returned to my roamio from where they came from?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I haven't tried myself, but I'm pretty sure it wont work for TiVos in different locations. 

You can transfer those recordings on your PC directly to the Bolt. You can transfer them to any TiVo on your account, not just the one they came from.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Worf said:


> It probably was pretty popular. Like I said, TiVo RARELY offers lifetime transfer opportunities. Excluding series 1 grandfathered transfers, I think they only offered it 2 or 3 times, and the last time happened a couple of years ago. I believe the first time was a real transfer - you could transfer it from one box to another, and the old box got a year regular service out of the deal (making the $99 transfer effectively free), transferred to any newer box with an existing subscription. Then there was another one that required the purchase of a new box...
> 
> *As for how popular it was time time around, it's hard to say- the only data point we have is that TiVo did not anticipate the demand and ran out of Bolts to sell. But they also did extend the deadline from the 10th of April to the 14th*


I just ordered mine last night (16th) and the order went through just fine with the promo price, so I'm not sure the offer is over yet.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

tluxon said:


> I sure hope you're right, because I received an email saying "Our records show that your TiVo BOLT® is connected to the TiVo service but is still not receiving a TV signal." Six hours later the two Bolts were delivered and I hadn't even ordered the larger drives for them yet. If the 10 day count is already underway, there's no possible way to get the recordings of my 2TB TiVoHD transferred before it's dead.





cwerdna said:


> Woah. I checked my mail and I also received such a mail 17 hours before this post.
> 
> Yes, I've received my Tivo Bolt+, but I haven't even cut the shrink wrap on the outside of the box.
> 
> ...


I just received another email a few minutes ago (on 4/17/17). Excerpt:


> Get your TiVo BOLT+® connected to the TiVo Service.
> 
> Call 877.367.8486 for help.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Just because I'm tired of seeing this important issue being raised, here, without anyone checking and without a (definitive) answer being posted:

Per my online chat with TiVo earlier this afternoon:

Me (3:43:43 PM):. . . Would you please clarify: when does the 10-day deactivation period begin? From when I actually hook the new Bolt up in my home, or from when TiVo sends its email saying that the new Bolt has been connected (even though the purchaser has not yet actually received the new Bolt)? And, is there a limit as to how long one may delay setting the new Bolt up, without losing the 10-day deactivation period window? Days, weeks, even months?

Thank you.
Peter (3:46:41 PM):10 Days from the time of the first connection to the TiVo Service (During guided setup). As far as I have been made aware, there is not a limit to how long that can be delayed. Keeping in mind that if we get out past the 30 day money back guarantee period there will be no options for returning the device.
Me (3:49:04 PM):Thank you for your information. And just to make sure that I understand, that's when I take the Bolt out and first run Guided Setup, and not starting from what TiVo does on its end to prepare the Bolt and ship it to me, correct? 
Peter (3:49:06 PM):Correct​
The full chat session:


> Peter (3:43:14 PM):Thank you for contacting TiVo Support Chat, my name is Peter and I am happy to assist you. Are you a current TiVo customer (or subscriber)?
> Me (3:43:35 PM):Current customer, thank you.
> Me (3:43:43 PM):Hi, there, I am writing for clarification concerning when the old-box-deactivation 10-day period starts, under TiVo's recent Series 2/Series 3-Bolt upgrade promotion.
> 
> ...


----------



## Redoctobyr (Jun 21, 2008)

That's great info Mikeguy, thank you! It's good to have some detailed confirmation/clarification from TiVo. 

For what it's worth, that seems like a pretty reasonable policy, to me.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Practically, as the rep. noted, it's the 30-day satisfaction period to keep in mind, lest there be a box problem.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Now is there a way to test the tivo to make sure it works first without killing the 10 day period... because I have no time to set up my bolt, but want to make sure it's at least not DOA.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Worf said:


> Now is there a way to test the tivo to make sure it works first without killing the 10 day period... because I have no time to set up my bolt, but want to make sure it's at least not DOA.


Just off the top of my head, turn your wireless network off/don't connect the box via wiring, so that a connection can't be made with it and to TiVo Central, which would start the clock, at least to see if the box will power up? (Although I might be superstitious in pulling the plug in the middle of the guided setup . . . .)

I don't know if TiVo would be at all flexible in particular circumstances, as to the 10-day window--they once extended the 30-day satisfaction period for me due to set-up issues. But I don't know if that would be possible where there's a large promotion like this. Couldn't hurt to call and ask, though. And keep in mind, the 30-day satisfaction period is the other deadline you want to keep an eye on, as the rep. reminded me in my chat session.

Also, you could start downloading shows now, to a PC/PC external drive, to guard your time, if worse comes to worse. The new easier-to-set-up pyTivo installation software and Desktop interface available through the thread here sets up in minutes--it's a breeze--and then can be left alone with a queue of shows to download. Easier to use pyTivo Just a thought--


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Worf said:


> Now is there a way to test the tivo to make sure it works first without killing the 10 day period... because I have no time to set up my bolt, but want to make sure it's at least not DOA.


You could just plug it in to see if boots all the way to the UI. Just don't connect it to wired Ethernet or wi-fi. That was my original plan.

Now, my Bolt+ is kinda up and running. It's gotten updates, guide data, etc. but I'm unable to re-pair my CableCARD as Comcast's activation page isn't working for me and their CableCARD help line is closed for the day.


----------



## Redoctobyr (Jun 21, 2008)

cwerdna said:


> Now, my Bolt+ is kinda up and running. It's gotten updates, guide data, etc. but I'm unable to re-pair my CableCARD as Comcast's activation page isn't working for me and their CableCARD help line is closed for the day.


I've wondered about this stuff. I want to try my new Bolt when it arrives, to make sure it functions, before I open the case to install the bigger hard drive, and replacement fan.

But I'd rather not activate my new CableCard, then immediately re-activate it the next day, after installing the new drive. I don't know if that will confuse Comcast, and somehow force me to get a replacement CableCard.

My current thought is to power it up and maybe go through guided setup as if I was using an antenna (which I'm not). Then maybe let it sit that way for a day, if I'm patient enough. Then open it up to replace the drive, install the CableCard, and go through the guided setup again, this time for real.

This isn't perfect, but it would help avoid CableCard confusion, while still giving some understanding of whether the Bolt works.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Redoctobyr said:


> But I'd rather not activate my new CableCard, then immediately re-activate it the next day, after installing the new drive. I don't know if that will confuse Comcast, and somehow force me to get a replacement CableCard.


You can install the CableCARD and not activate it and it will still let you do the full setup, don't call to activate until after you've replaced the drive, this is what I've done in the past and it works just fine.


----------



## mrcowboy99 (Feb 27, 2012)

btw - I just called. I had register my new Bolt two nights ago. The operator saw my new bolt, my Premerie XL and Series 3 HD (which I used for the Bolt). She surprisingly asked me if I wanted to upgrade my Series 3 HD AGAIN! I don't know if she didn't knows what I had done or couldn't see it. I was almost ready to say sure and see what happens.


----------



## Redoctobyr (Jun 21, 2008)

dianebrat said:


> You can install the CableCARD and not activate it and it will still let you do the full setup, don't call to activate until after you've replaced the drive, this is what I've done in the past and it works just fine.


Good to know, thank you!


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

Ira Bahr said:


> Hi Guys:
> 
> Just wanted to give you the heads up that because volumes have been higher than forecast we're going to end the $99 transfer promo for S2/S3 sooner than planned, perhaps as early as Friday (4/14). As I'd previously commented on the end date, I wanted to make sure I gave you advanced notice.
> 
> Ira


Take a breather and then onto $199 Roamio Lifetimed Tivos to a new Bolt/Bolt+ purchased from Tivo.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

cwerdna said:


> You could just plug it in to see if boots all the way to the UI. Just don't connect it to wired Ethernet or wi-fi. That was my original plan.
> 
> Now, my Bolt+ is kinda up and running. It's gotten updates, guide data, etc. but I'm unable to re-pair my CableCARD as Comcast's activation page isn't working for me and their CableCARD help line is closed for the day.


On the Comcast activation page, sometimes I have to go through 7 or 8 account verification steps before it lets me go in. I was really shocked when I just tried one extra time for kicks (because it wasn't working for many tries) and it worked. I don't know what is wrong on their side, but sometimes it just works right away.


----------



## SandiMacD (Apr 19, 2017)

where do I find the $99 offer?


----------



## 1rickey (Jul 7, 2010)

SandiMacD said:


> where do I find the $99 offer?


Your late to the party!


----------



## SandiMacD (Apr 19, 2017)

Bummer. I have bought 7 TiVos since 2003 and this is the third time I had to recreate a profile after the Tivo Community Forum received a makeover. Will try to visit more often.


----------



## InFromTheCold (May 29, 2008)

SandiMacD said:


> where do I find the $99 offer?


Many of us got emails, others learned about it here and called Tivo to find out if they were eligible. While the deal seems to be expired, finally, it may be revived soon, or maybe even not really dead. (Or so I read on some threads here today.)

A call to Tivo costs you nothing.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> Here's an idea for you.... buy a Bolt using the lifetime transfer option. $300. Sell said Bolt for huge profit. (These normally sell for $750 so you should easily be able to get $600+ for it) Re-pocket the $300 you spent on the Bolt and use the other $300 to buy a Roamio OTA. You end up completely even but with more tuners and lifetime service so you never have to pay again.


Just out of curiosity, you insinuated in this post that a Roamio OTA with lifetime costs $300, but I'm seeing $399 on TiVo's website. Is there a deal for $300 that I'm not seeing or has the price just gone up since you last looked?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> Just out of curiosity, you insinuated in this post that a Roamio OTA with lifetime costs $300, but I'm seeing $399 on TiVo's website. Is there a deal for $300 that I'm not seeing or has the price just gone up since you last looked?


That was the recent "trade-up" promotion that TiVo had: buy a new Bolt from TiVo (low price, $200) and transfer your lifetime subscription from a Series 2 or Series 3 box to the Bolt, for $99 (the earlier box then gets deactivated).

Btw, the price on the Roamio OTA can fluctuate quite a bit at Amazon.com. It had been down to the low $300's late December/early January, and right now is at its high-point, full retail.

A price comparison:
TiVo Roamio OTA 1 TB DVR - With No Monthly Service Fees - Digital Video Recorder and Streaming Media Player - Compatible only with HDTV Antennas (does not work with cable) (B01DR4T73Q)


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> That was the recent "trade-up" promotion that TiVo had: buy a new Bolt from TiVo (low price, $200) and transfer your lifetime subscription from a Series 2 or Series 3 box to the Bolt, for $99 (the earlier box then gets deactivated).


I'm well aware of that offer. I took advantage of it. But Dan's post mentions selling the new Bolt on eBay and then using the extra $300 to purchase a Roamio OTA. This is what I was questioning.


Mikeguy said:


> Btw, the price on the Roamio OTA can fluctuate quite a bit at Amazon.com. It had been down to the low $300's late December/early January, and right now is at its high-point, full retail.
> 
> A price comparison:
> TiVo Roamio OTA 1 TB DVR - With No Monthly Service Fees - Digital Video Recorder and Streaming Media Player - Compatible only with HDTV Antennas (does not work with cable) (B01DR4T73Q)


Thanks. I'll keep an eye out on Amazon to see if the price drops.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm well aware of that offer. I took advantage of it. But Dan's post mentions selling the new Bolt on eBay and then using the extra $300 to purchase a Roamio OTA. This is what I was questioning.


Ah, got it. He may have been referring to the TiVo.com flash sale about a week ago on Roamio OTA refurbs, for $250 (lifetime subscription included). Or otherwise to the neighborhood of the low-point at Amazon.


> Thanks. I'll keep an eye out on Amazon to see if the price drops.


It almost certainly will--this is its high-point.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> Just out of curiosity, you insinuated in this post that a Roamio OTA with lifetime costs $300, but I'm seeing $399 on TiVo's website. Is there a deal for $300 that I'm not seeing or has the price just gone up since you last looked?


They were on sale when I posted that. Looks like they're not any more.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

To follow up on this from April 18th


cwerdna said:


> Now, my Bolt+ is kinda up and running. It's gotten updates, guide data, etc. but I'm unable to re-pair my CableCARD as Comcast's activation page isn't working for me and their CableCARD help line is closed for the day.


and the emails I posted about on April 17th: Once in a Lifetime Offer...

I received an email today w/excerpt below


> Dear [my actual first name],
> 
> Thank you for participating in our "Once In A Lifetime" promotion to transfer your Product Lifetime service plan to a new TiVo BOLT™! According to our records, you purchased 1 TiVo BOLT(s) and have 1 TiVo Series2/Series3 DVRs on your account.
> 
> ...


So. it looks like they've given me quite a grace period. Fortunately, I've gotten off everything I need from my TiVo HD awhile ago.


----------



## c-collins (Sep 27, 2003)

This worked out better than I had hoped Tivo asked me which box I wanted to deactivate. I thought TiVo would shut down the TiVoHD but I got to choose the S2 I had decommissioned several years back so this was a really good deal and it worked out better than expected. Thank you TiVo!



> Thank you for participating in our "Once In A Lifetime" promotion to transfer your Product Lifetime service plan to a new TiVo BOLT™! According to our records, you purchased 1 TiVo BOLT(s) and have 2 TiVo Series2/Series3 DVRs on your account.
> Please let us know which of your Series2 and/or Series3 DVR(s) you would like to deactivate by clicking Next Step. Once we have your selection(s), your TiVo DVR(s) will be scheduled for deactivation on *May 15, 2017*.
> 
> If you do not inform us which of your Series2 and/or Series 3 DVRs to deactivate in advance of *May 15, 2017*, we will deactivate the DVR(s) that has been inactive the longest.
> We would appreciate if you could complete this step at your earliest convenience.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I just got the email as well, but my Bolt order is still unfulfilled and hasn't even reached the processing stage. So I hope I get it at least several days before May 15.


----------



## delgadobb (Mar 6, 2004)

Here's the e-mail I just received:

*--------------------*
Dear xxxx,
Thank you for participating in our "Once In A Lifetime" promotion to transfer your Product Lifetime service plan to a new TiVo BOLT™! According to our records, you purchased 1 TiVo BOLT(s) and have 2 TiVo Series2/Series3 DVRs on your account.
Please let us know which of your Series2 and/or Series3 DVR(s) you would like to deactivate by clicking Next Step. Once we have your selection(s), your TiVo DVR(s) will be scheduled for deactivation on *May 15, 2017*.

If you do not inform us which of your Series2 and/or Series 3 DVRs to deactivate in advance of *May 15, 2017*, we will deactivate the DVR(s) that has been inactive the longest. 
We would appreciate if you could complete this step at your earliest convenience.
*----------------------*

Uhh, this is what I (and likely others) feared. It wasn't that long ago I received my Bolt & it has not yet been hooked up. I'll be traveling this month so it's unlikely to get hooked up before June. Tivo was clear that we would have 10 days after initial connection to the Tivo service before the old device is deactivated. This e-mail sure sounds a lot different than what was promised ... any others in a similar situation?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

delgadobb said:


> Here's the e-mail I just received:
> 
> *--------------------*
> Dear xxxx,
> ...


Did you call TiVo customer service abut this? This is _not_ what I was told, repeatedly.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

c-collins said:


> This worked out better than I had hoped Tivo asked me which box I wanted to deactivate. I thought TiVo would shut down the TiVoHD but I got to choose the S2 I had decommissioned several years back so this was a really good deal and it worked out better than expected. Thank you TiVo!


Wow. TiVo actually asked you? Was it online somewhere? Email? Call to customer service?

I'd rather them deactivate the Series 2 I sold to someone else long ago that still shows up on my account for some reason (possibly incorrectly). According to the buyer, it hasn't been in use since 2011 (long story).


----------



## c-collins (Sep 27, 2003)

The sent me a link in that e-mail. It took me to a tivo web page. Then I had to check off and confirm the one I wanted to deactivate. After that It told me the exact day it would be deactivated. It was very fast and simple.



cwerdna said:


> Wow. TiVo actually asked you? Was it online somewhere? Email? Call to customer service?
> 
> I'd rather them deactivate the Series 2 I sold to someone else long ago that still shows up on my account for some reason (possibly incorrectly). According to the buyer, it hasn't been in use since 2011 (long story).


----------



## delgadobb (Mar 6, 2004)

Mikeguy said:


> Did you call TiVo customer service abut this? This is _not_ what I was told, repeatedly.


Yeah, got the overseas call center, they're entirely clueless.

In the meantime, I decided to try following the 'NEXT STEP' link from the e-mail to see if it will just let me select the series 2 as the retired device since others have reported that working. This is what I get, what are others seeing?

*-----------------*
*Page Temporarily down*
*Sorry! We are experiencing technical difficulties at this time and are unable to complete this process. Our technical team is aware of the issue and is currently working to fix it. We do believe that this will resolved by May 9th if not sooner.

Apologies for any inconvenience.*
*-----------------*


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> I just got the email as well, but my Bolt order is still unfulfilled and hasn't even reached the processing stage. So I hope I get it at least several days before May 15.


It has been so long that I actually had forgotten I ordered a Bolt under this promotion until this email arrived. I ordered mine April 14 and, like you, it has not yet shipped. I just did a chat with a TiVo agent who said it was scheduled to ship May 10-12. At the time I ordered, I indicated which box I wanted deactivated and the chat agent confirmed the TSN back to me, so they already know the right one. She also confirmed that the box won't be deactivated until 10 days after the new one is activated, so you don't have to worry about the 15th date (perhaps unless you've not indicated before then which box you want down).


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

delgadobb said:


> Yeah, got the overseas call center, they're entirely clueless.
> 
> In the meantime, I decided to try following the 'NEXT STEP' link from the e-mail to see if it will just let me select the series 2 as the retired device since others have reported that working. This is what I get, what are others seeing?
> 
> ...


Boy, doesn't sound like, again, TiVo was adequately set up for the promotion and/or the response it garnered.

I'd like to hear/see a response from TiVo as to this "floating"/changing 10-day transfer period. Again, what TiVo is saying now contradicts what it consistently said earlier.


----------



## darklyte (Sep 17, 2003)

Boy am I frustrated and pissed I missed this, I've called TiVo *numerous *times over the past few years begging for some sort of upgrade offer and never get any deal or incentive beyond what they have on their site.

I did not get any email from them about this, but they still manage to send me their TiVo surveys so I'm really annoyed I didn't get this offer and am just learning about it now. 


Been a loyal TiVo customer since the beginning, purchased lifetime service on a Series 1, 2 and 3 as the old hardware failed or became obsolete. Currently running a Frankenstein Series 3 that's pieced together and had everything from the PSU to the rubber feet on the bottom replaced.

Any ideas why some customers get emailed offers for this and others don't? My contact info is up to date, my series 3 is actively connecting to the servers, and customer service has me on record asking for upgrade opportunities...


----------



## TheCryptkeeper (Dec 31, 2009)

darklyte said:


> Boy am I frustrated and pissed I missed this, I've called TiVo *numerous *times over the past few years begging for some sort of upgrade offer and never get any deal or incentive beyond what they have on their site.
> 
> I did not get any email from them about this, but they still manage to send me their TiVo surveys so I'm really annoyed I didn't get this offer and am just learning about it now.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry you missed this deal. I didn't get an email about it either, and I've been a customer since 2003. If I hadn't visited this site, I would had missed it too. Go to TiVo.com and sign into your account. Make sure you opt in for special offers.

Have you tried calling TiVo about this situation? Perhaps they will make an exception for you. Depending on who you talk to there are reports of varying degrees of leniency. Some have gotten the deal well past its expiration, while others have not. I would give it a try a few times.


----------



## Redoctobyr (Jun 21, 2008)

I did get the email, but I still could have easily missed the deal. 

I get enough marketing emails from legitimate companies that many just get deleted without being read. This was just a single email, so I'm fortunate that it actually caught my attention. I didn't have any plans to upgrade at the moment, so this sort of thing was not on my radar. 

I'm sorry you weren't on the email list, I hope they will do something for you. Good luck!


----------



## Scooter Scott (Jun 1, 2015)

Now if they would just do this deal for the Roamio OTA guys


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

There is a deal out there right now. For $400 you can get a 1TB Roamio OTA with lifetime service from tivo or on amazon and then spend another $15-$30 on ebay for a cable card bracket and you've upgraded to a S5 and saved about $300. On occasion, that $400 price tag on the roamio ota will dip down to closer to $300 on amazon - I paid $305 two months ago.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

darklyte said:


> Boy am I frustrated and pissed I missed this, I've called TiVo *numerous *times over the past few years begging for some sort of upgrade offer and never get any deal or incentive beyond what they have on their site.
> 
> I did not get any email from them about this, but they still manage to send me their TiVo surveys so I'm really annoyed I didn't get this offer and am just learning about it now.
> 
> ...


I doubt anyone here can tell you why you didn't receive the mail if your mail information and TiVo account information is accurate and you have an active TiVo that qualified. I know that the mail went into my junk mail folder so not sure if that could have happened to you as well.

Scott


----------



## TheCryptkeeper (Dec 31, 2009)

TiVo didn't send me the Once in a Lifetime email. I checked my spam as well as the email settings on my account and I don't know why. I was just lucky I found out about the offer through other channels in time.


----------



## GaryJB (May 12, 2017)

I found it in my Junk mail folder after the offer had ended. I definitely would have taken them up on the offer.


----------



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

GaryJB said:


> I found it in my Junk mail folder after the offer had ended. I definitely would have taken them up on the offer.


You may want to call them to see if you can still get it anyway. Some people have called after the offer expired and still got the deal.


----------



## GaryJB (May 12, 2017)

George Cifranci said:


> You may want to call them to see if you can still get it anyway. Some people have called after the offer expired and still got the deal.


Thanks. I will do that tomorrow.


----------



## TheCryptkeeper (Dec 31, 2009)

George Cifranci said:


> You may want to call them to see if you can still get it anyway. Some people have called after the offer expired and still got the deal.





GaryJB said:


> Thanks. I will do that tomorrow.


And you may want to be persistent if your first call isn't successful. Some people here have reported success after initial failure depending on the representative they get.


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

darklyte said:


> Any ideas why some customers get emailed offers for this and others don't? My contact info is up to date, my series 3 is actively connecting to the servers, and customer service has me on record asking for upgrade opportunities...


As others have surmised, Tivo very well might have sent the email and the problem is at your end, e.g., SPAM filters in your email software and/or at your ISP.


----------



## TheCryptkeeper (Dec 31, 2009)

idksmy said:


> As others have surmised, Tivo very well might have sent the email and the problem is at your end, e.g., SPAM filters in your email software and/or at your ISP.


It's strange because I get some emails from TiVo but not others.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

TheCryptkeeper said:


> It's strange because I get some emails from TiVo but not others.


The offer mail came from TiVo <[email protected]> in case that makes a difference for your trusted sender's list (versus @TiVo.com). I received mine on March 30th at 9:15pm.

Scott


----------



## darklyte (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks guys, but it is certainly 100% not a spam filter issue, I'm not that much of a dope! lol

I've been getting emails from TiVo for over 15 years and updated my email communication preferences w them as recently as a year ago when I last called them asking for an upgrade offer.

Its an issue w them not sending me upgrade offers, despite having an active S3 unit and being a customer going back to series 1 days.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

For some reason, TiVo's emailing abilities often are deficient--some people receive notices, some not, even with all things seemingly being equal.


----------



## Topmounter (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm a long time Tivo user (since first-gen DirecTivo) and didn't get the email either. I currently have a Premiere w/ annual service and a TivoHD w/ Lifetime service. I never received the "Once in a Lifetime" email either (Nothing in my SPAM folder either and I check and clean it out regularly). I double checked my Tivo email preferences and they are set to received promotions.

I just called and the best deal right now is a Bolt (500GB) for $175 and $12.99 / month service (standard $150 for the Mini). The guy I spoke to recommended sitting tight for a while since they seem to be in between promotions right now.

Of course anyone can buy this same Bolt model on Amazon right now for $158.03 w/ free Prime shipping.


----------

